# My Orchid V3 tweeks.



## Avi_RB7 (10/3/15)

Hey guys. 

So today I decided to play around with my Orchid V3 RTA. 

Firstly I drilled out the airflow holes and made them 3mm. Then I flared the chimney abit. 

With the help from the guys on the whatssapp group we built a 0.5ohm dual coil setup with NW cotton. The results are amazing ! 

Below are some pics :














































Thanks for looking 

Avi...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil (10/3/15)

Hmmmmmm very interesting wicking there bro I might give my orchid one more shot


----------



## Necris (10/3/15)

Brave move on the drilling.does wicking keep up with the change in vacuum
I wick entirely the opposite way.short wicks just touching the deck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

